# Upgrade MSI Nightblade Mi2 Kompaktrechner auf i7 und GTX 1080



## Balanarius (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich erstelle den Thread nicht weil ich ein Problem habe sondern damit suchende Personen Antworten auf die Fragen finden, die ich Online nicht finden konnte. Da erspart sich der ein oder andere vielleicht ein langwieriges "Try and Error". Nachdem nun das maximal Upgrade meines Nightblades seit Tagen stabil arbeitet, wollte ich gerne meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.

Hintergrund:
Ich suchte einen sehr kleinen Gaming-PC mit maximaler Leistung bei minimalem Volumen und so bin ich auf das MSI Nightblade Mi2 gestossen. Masse 12,8 x 23,5 x 34,1 cm, 10 Liter Volumen. Kleiner geht es vom Gehaeuse kaum noch mit einer normal grossen Gaming-GPU.

Die Eckdaten waren zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes (Ende Dezember 2016):
Intel i5 6400 mit 2.7 Ghz und 4 physischen Kernen (Boost auf 3.3 Ghz) ohne HT
8 GB RAM DDR 4 2133
1 TB HDD WD
Geforce GTX 970 mit 4GB GDDR5
DVD-Brenner
350 Watt 80+ Netzteil der besonderen Art (wohl extrem belastbar)
Besonderheiten: Win10 Home, USB-C 3.1, integriertes WLAN mit AC Standard, AC 7.1 Sound

Fuer die, die es interessiert. Hier ein interessantes Video vom Innenleben: MSI Nightblade MI2 hard drive, RAM, GPU, CPU, and ODD upgrade - YouTube
hier sieht man auch gut die Groessenverhaeltnisse und die tadellose Verarbeitung sowie die effiziente Kuehlung.

Das gesamte System habe ich fuer 799 EUR guenstig im Abverkauf bei einem lokalen Anbieter erwerben koennen. Der Preis ist fuer die Kompaktheit des Systems aus meiner Sicht ok. Aber fuer einen aktuellen Gaming-PC ist die Leistung nicht mehr ganz zukunftssicher zumal keine SSD verbaut ist und ich mit meinem MacBook Pros zum Arbeiten doch sehr verwoehnt bin mit schnellen SSDs.

Also stellte ich mir die Frage, wie weit kann man das Ding mit etwas Sicht auf P/L Mitteln upgraden?

Ich habe dann kurzerhand folgende Komponenten online bestellt (CPU habe ich lokal gekauft) und in das Mi2 Nightblade verbaut:

Intel i7 6700 3.4 Ghz (Boost auf 4 Ghz) mit HT, 299 EUR (einzige Komponente die ich als Schnaeppchen lokal kaufen konnte)
weitere 8GB DDR4 RAM, 50 EUR
2x 480 GB SSD von SanDisk Ultra II, 2x115 EUR
Geforce GTX 1080 von EVGA mit 8GB GDDR5 (superclocked), 689 EUR

Der Einbau funktionierte tadellos und die Maschine rennt nun bei 3D Mark 2011 mit ca. 22.000 Punkten. Damit ist mein Wohnzimmer mit dem Samsung SUHD 55" endlich 4K Gaming-faehig und das mit diesem kleinen Wunderteil. Leider habe ich nur den i7 6700 normal so guenstig bekommen. Haette gerne den K gehabt aber bei dem geringen Gehaeuse-Volumen und mangelnden Kuehlmoeglichkeiten waere es sowieso Perlen vor die Saeue und ich haette wohl eher wenig OC damit betreiben koennen ohne massiven Umbau.

Wer jetzt das 350W Netzteil anspricht, dem sei gesagt, dass die meisten "Selbstbauer" notorisch zu grosse Netzteile verbauen. Die Auslastung liegt laut Messgeraet unter Volllast (Doom 4k mit alles max) bei knapp unter 300 Watt. Mit einem effizienten Netzteil bei 90% Ueberhaupt kein Thema. SSDs und der Rest verbrauchen ja nichts. Klar, nennenswerte Reserven gibt es keine. Künftige Upgrades in diesem Gehäuse gehen dann nur mit effizienteren GPUs.

Windows 10 konnte ich erfolgreich mittels Recovery Partition auf einer der neuen SSDs wieder herstellen (samt neuer Recovery Partition). Die 1TB HDD habe ich danach komplett neu aufgesetzt und alle versteckten Partitionen eliminiert.

Ich konnte ausserdem den i5 6400 und die GTX 970 bei einem Kumpel los werden. Er gab mir netterweise 350 EUR dafuer, da er eh aufruesten wollte (i3, Geforce GT 650). Er spielt nur FullHD. Also vollkommen ausreichend an der Ecke.

Zusammenfassung der neuen Kiste:
MSI Nightblade Mi2
CPU:      Intel i7 6700 @3.4 Ghz up to 4.Ghz
RAM:     16GB (2x8) 2133 von Kingston
SSD:       960 GB (2x480) SanDisk Ultra II
HDD:    1TB WD Blue
ODD:    DVD-Brenner
GPU:     Geforce GTX 1080 8GB GDDR5
NT:        350W 80+
Besonderheiten: Win10 Home, USB-C 3.1, integriertes WLAN mit AC Standard, AC 7.1 Sound

Gesamtkosten abzgl. verkaufter Hardware: 1717 EUR

Viel billiger waere ich mit einem normalen Tower auch nicht gekommen. Das Ganze hat sich fuer mich also mehr als gelohnt. Die irre Power in so einem winzigen Gehaeuse und das mit bis zu 4 Massenspeichern und optischem Laufwerk! Der Traum eines jeden Wohnzimmer-Gamers...

Ein Upgrade fehlt bei mir noch:
und zwar eine SSD M2 NVME. Das Mainboard von MSI hat hierzu einen Slot. Da diese SSDs besonders schnell sind, werde ich hier in den kommenden Tagen/Wochen noch eine 512 GB NVME SSD von Samsung verbauen und als Bootplatte verwenden.

Spaeter werde ich wohl noch auf 32 GB RAM upgraden und ggf. das 1TB Datengrab gegen 4TB tauschen. Die verbauten 3 schnellen SSDs mit knapp insgesamt 1,5 TB sollten fuer Daten mit schnellen Zugriff ausreichend sein. Musik und Videos wandert dann auf die Magnetplatte.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte informationssuchenden Eigentuemern eines MSI Nightblade Mi2 bei Fragen zu den Upgrade-Moeglichkeiten weiterhelfen.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder.

Fragen und Anregungen nehme ich gerne entgegen.

PS. gibt es einen Grund warum das Forum keine Umlaute frisst? Also bitte nicht wundern über ae und au usw. ging leider nicht anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (4. Januar 2017)

Das hätte man auch für 200€ weniger bekommen dazu ein 350watt Netzteil?  Ich hoffe es ist hochwertig...
Und nen i7 ohne K das ist sehr teuer.


----------



## Balanarius (4. Januar 2017)

Ja, aber du hättest das nie in so einem winzigen Gehäuse bekommen können. Hast Du Dir die Bilder überhaupt angesehen und meinen Text komplett gelesen?
Das Gehäuse ist 12cm breit und 24 cm hoch. Zeige mir eine Zusammenstellung für weniger als 1717 EUR mit genau diesen technischen Daten und in so einem winzigen Gehäuse, das gerade mal so lang ist wie die Grafikkarte selbst. Da findest nicht mal ein Netzteil mit der Leistung für so ein winziges Gehäuse einzeln.

Die 350 Watt reichen locker. Das NT des Nightblades ist sehr hochwertig. Ich habe an den 8 PINs der GraKa mein Messgerät gehangen (habe bissel Laborkram bei mir im Keller, da ich viel mit LEDs bastel) und unter Last ist die Spannung stets konstant. Boinc computing mit allen Cores auf 100% + GPU auf 100% kommt das Ding laut Messgerät auf 283 Watt konstant. Das ist genau die richtige Effizienz für ein 350 Watt NT.
Bei Games ist es gar weniger (um die 250 Watt), da die Entwickler wohl nicht so auf effiziente Auslastung achten wie distributed Computing, die auch das letzte Quäntchen aus den Systemen lutschen für die Berechnung von Daten.

Im Nachgang bin ich froh, dass ich den 6700k nicht genommen habe.

Der i7 6700 reicht für dieses System aus und wird diese und auch die nächste Generation der Grafikkarten bei 4k wohl nicht limitieren. Übertakten usw. ist bei dem Gehäuse mit dem Custom-Lüfter-Design sowieso nicht möglich bzw. eher schwierig außerdem hat der 6700k einen höheren Verbrauch und liegt bei 91 Watt, der effiziente 6700 liegt bei 65 Watt. Auch wenn das NT es wohl schaffen würde - ich möchte es nicht zwangsläufig aufs Ultimo ausreizen.


----------



## markus1612 (4. Januar 2017)

Ein so kleines Case bringt aber nicht nur Vorteile, sondern auch einige Nachteile, z.B. einen schlechteren Airflow.
Ein etwas größeres Case lässt sich auch noch ganz ordentlich transportieren (z.B. das Fractal Design Node 304 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland).

Das NT des MSI wird recht hochwertig sein, da die wohl kaum schlechte PR provozieren wollen.

Für 1700€ hätte man aber ganz sicher ein besseres System erreichen können.


----------



## Balanarius (4. Januar 2017)

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, mit einem größeren Gehäuse hätte ich sicher noch den einen oder anderen EUR sparen können. Aber auch nicht viel, habe es mal im Nachgang online zusammengestellt. Das sind dann wieder die besagten 50 EUR.

In meinem Fall hatte ich nur keine Chance mit einem größeren Case weil der PC neben meinem Fernsehtisch mit dem 55" passen muss und ich ihn nicht auf der anderen Seite vors Fenster stellen wollte. Da sind exakt 20 cm Platz und da passt das 12cm breite Gehäuse perfekt rein ohne Hitzestau zu verursachen.

In Sachen Wärmeableitung hat MSI mit dem Nightblade sehr gute Arbeit geleistet. Der Kühler mit den Kupferstreben und -kern hat einen darüberliegenden großen flachen Lüfter der sowohl die GPU von hinten und die CPU sowie das gesamte Gehäuseinnere kühlt. Ergebnis: 69 Grad Grafikkarte unter absoluter Vollast und CPU so um die 50. Mehr kann man da nicht verlangen, denke ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Januar 2017)

Der 6700K verbraucht aber nicht direkt 91 Watt. Das ist nur für Dauerlast und Kühlung interessant. Ohne IGP fallen schon mal 15W weg zB.. Selbst ohne OC wären es 600 Mhz mehr gewesen.


----------



## Balanarius (4. Januar 2017)

Ist nicht verkehrt was du sagst, hätte mich aber
a) 50 EUR mehr gekostet
b) zieht der 6700k wie beim Kumpel gesehen unter Last gerne auch mal über 100 Watt aus der Dose. Das konnten wir beim 6700k gut feststellen, wobei der 6700 sich sehr gut an die Spec hält und wirklich bei um die 65 Watt bleibt. Das ist bei meinem NT schon ein erheblicher Unterschied 35 Watt mehr oder weniger. Das Glück des 350 Watt NT von MSI möchte ich dann doch nicht maßlos überreizen. 283 Watt sind schon ordentlich und genau richtig, damit das NT auch kurze höhere Werte übersteht.
Leistungsaufnahme und Temperaturentwicklung - Intel Core i5-6600K und i7-6700K: Skylake feiert sein Debut

"Während der kleinere Core i5-6600K mit 73 Watt noch sehr zurückhaltend agiert, bedient sich der Core i7-6700K wesentlich großzügiger an der Steckdose. Am Ende stehen satte 100 Watt auf dem Zähler, also rund 27 Watt mehr."


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Januar 2017)

Die haben da allerdigns ein blödes Sample erwischt, außerdem wird der Stresstest mit IGP durchgeführt. Außerdem spielt OC eben eine Rolle, hättest du ja nicht zwingend machen müssen.

Was Netzteile liefern, sollte nichts mit Glück zu tun haben. Ich kann es jetzt nicht einschätzen, aber wenn markus Recht hat, dann liefert es auch sauber 350W.


----------



## Balanarius (4. Januar 2017)

Naja, das Sample von meinem Kumpel ist da nicht wirklich besser, vll. 2-3 Watt weniger beim i7 6700k als bei dem Artikel dargestellt aber dennoch deutlich höher als mein i7 6700.

Ich denke das System im Gesamten passt so und OC kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Der Mehrwert wäre bei Spielen nicht nennenswert gewesen, schon gar nicht bei 4k.

Bildbearbeitung und andere rechenintensivere Dinge mach ich sowieso am Mac.

In 2 Jahren kann ich dann vielleicht eine 7./8. Generation bei gleichem Sockel draufsetzen und die GPU gegen die nächste Generation austauschen und bin wieder up to date. Das NT muss hingegen mal mindestens 5 Jahre halten weil mit Ersatz wird es wohl mau aussehen, wenn ich das Gehäuse behalten will und ob dann MSI mir noch was liefern kann nach der Garantie - das ist in der Tat ein Glücksspiel.


----------



## moorhad (14. Januar 2017)

Hi.
Ich hatte das Glück den Mi2 zu gewinnen.Problem ist jetzt ich kann den nicht wirklich nutzen, weil ich einen Thunderbolt 3 Anschluss brauche um mit Windows mein Audiointerface zu betreiben.Hab jetzt gesehen, dass AsRock ein neues Mini-ITX Board rausgebracht hat. ASRock > Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac
Frage ist, ob der Umbau möglich wäre!?


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

Möglich sicher. Das MSI wird ja ebenfalls ein ITX Board drin haben.
Aber wie das dann mit Garantie aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## moorhad (14. Januar 2017)

Also Garantie ist denke ich mal eh nicht dabei, weil ich das Teil ja gewonnen habe.Also zumindest hab ich keine Rechnung dabei bekommen halt nur nen Lieferschein.Ist mir auch zu schade jetzt, das Teil wegzugeben.Deswegen dachte ich halt an den Umbau.Bin jahrelanger Mac Nutzer, aber diese Preise bei den neuen Geräten sprengen den Rahmen.Deswegen dachte ich erstmal halt, einen neuen Rechner zusammen zustellen, aber brauchte ich halt nicht mehr  . Wie gesagt, brauche halt nur nen TH3 Anschluss und das Board würd glaub ich Perfekt passen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

Dann riskiere es und kauf dir das board.
Wenns nicht klappt, kannst du es ja wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## Balanarius (15. Januar 2017)

Verbaut ist in jedem Fall ein ITX Mainboard. Grundsätzlich kann das gegen ein anderes getauscht werden. Vorne hat aber das MSI auch einen USB 3.1 Typ-C Stecker. Mit einem Adapter kommst du auch auf Thunderbolt mit einem Adapter:
Thunderbolt 3 (USB‑C) auf Thunderbolt 2 Adapter - Apple (DE)

Aber der Durchsatz wird sicher nicht wie bei TB3 sein. Kommt halt darauf an, ob du das auch brauchst.


----------



## Wagh_Rules (8. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe diesen Computer  und würde gerne wissen, was für ein Mainboard-Formfaktor das ist.

Ich wurde gerne wissen, was für ein Formfaktor das Mainboard meines Computers "Nightblade MIB VR7RC-244DE" hat. Leider konnte ich im Internet dazu keine Informationen finden...
Ist es ein Mini-ITX?

Ursprünglich wollte ich nur meine Grafikkarte updaten, leider ist das Netzteil dafür zu schwach, und das Netzteil selbst hat schon einen komischen Formfaktor, leider lässt sich das deshalb nicht upgraden. Nun muss ich mir halt ein neues Gehäuse, Netzteil und Grafikkarte kaufen, sollte dafür aber wissen, ob das Mainboard reinpasst.
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2020)

Wenn ich mir ein Foto des Innenraums anschaue, wird das vermutlich ein ITX Mainboard mit einem SFX Netzteil sein.
Mach doch mal Fotos und poste die.


----------



## Wagh_Rules (8. März 2020)

Hier findet ihr gute Fotos:

Test: MSI Nightblade MIB VR7RC-244DE – kompakter, solider Gaming PC

Von den Dimensionen her sieht das Netzteil etwa so aus:

Intertech Flex AP-MFATX25P8 250W Flex-ATX-PSU 80+ Bronze - digitec


----------



## Wagh_Rules (11. März 2020)

Ich habe dem Support von MSI geschrieben und folgende Antwort erhalten:

"Das Mainboard ist ein B250 Mini-ITX Board und das Netzteil ein Flex ATX Netzteil aber die flache Version: 

Seasonic SS-400H1U Bulk, PC-Netzteil grau, Bulk

Leider gibt es soviel ich weiss kaum FlexATV Netzteile mit einer Leistung von 600-750W...


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2020)

Solche Rechner sind halt nicht dafür ausgelegt, sie noch mal aufzurüsten.


----------



## Wagh_Rules (11. März 2020)

Das ist mir leider zwei Jahre zu Spät aufgefallen. Aber eben, deshalb werde ich mir woh neue GPU, Netzteil und Gehäuse zulegen...


----------



## kle2 (29. Juni 2020)

Habe vorgestern mein MSI Nightblade Mi2 erforlgreich aufgerüstet:
GTX 970 raus -> RTX 2060 super rein.
Specs vom Rechner: Board ist MS-B090 mit i7 6700
Neue Karte: Zota Geforce RTX 2060 "super" -> diese ist sehr flach und klein und passt spielend ins Gehäuse.
Verbrauch: ungebremst ist sie mit 175W natürlich etwas hungriger als die 970 mit bis zu 150 Watt - ich hab aber "undervoltage" betrieben und die Karte auf ca 150W runtergedrosselt.
1. Der Lüfter muss nicht so aufdrehen
2. Leistung kaum schlechter
3. Ganz sicher kein Powerproblem wegen des bekannt klein dimensionierten Netzteils.
Mit "MSI Afterburner" endet meine grüne Voltage-Kurve jetzt bei 890mv und 1740Mhz. Da ist noch Luft nach "unten" drin   Temp.Limit bei 74° MemoryClock +500MHz
Beim "Heaven Benchmark" hat mich das ca 4% Leistung gegenüber Werkseinstellung gekostet. 
Ich bin happy !

PS: Jedi Fallen Order läuft mit "epischen" Grafikeinstellungen auf 2560x1440 flüssig bei 60 fps !!


----------

